

London – OS Town Plan 1893-6 - gcoleman
http://maps.google.com/gallery/details?id=zs2aHyi7W8Ek.kggHTef2F49I&hl=en

======
zimpenfish
Interesting to see how little things have changed around me
(Blackheath/Greenwich) and that the sunken areas were actually gravel pits
back in the day.

